# Car and track combo



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

My brother picked up this car and track combo recently. The package is unopened and includes the car (AFX) plus a 9" piece of straight AFX track (the kind that immediatley followed the lock and joiner style track).

I haven't been able to find anything like this for sale and am wondering if the combo packaging increases the value to any great degree.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

tas, yes, the sealed package raises the value of the car inside. the packaging with any additional object was an attempt to jump start sales when they slumped. I don't know of any publication that documents all the different promotions though.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

These appear on Ebay and depending on the car can prove valuable. You have a nice piece there. I would hold onto it.

Jim Norton
Huntsvill, AL


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

tasman said:


> My brother picked up this car and track combo recently. The package is unopened and includes the car (AFX) plus a 9" piece of straight AFX track (the kind that immediatley followed the lock and joiner style track).
> 
> I haven't been able to find anything like this for sale and am wondering if the combo packaging increases the value to any great degree.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Well... $4.75 SRP, I would give $5... shipped of course! LOL

Very nice item, I would hang on to it and display proudly.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. 

My brother picked this up with a couple of other cars (nothing special) for $10. He'll be happy to know he got a deal!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

um, ANY still in package, new, slot car for ten dollars is a bargain. not including any bonuses or being over ten years old.


----------



## Slot car nubie (Mar 3, 2021)

I am extremely new to this. I am wanting to get into it as something to do with my grandson. so I have a couple of questions. are cars and manufacture specific? What are danger to car or track if they are mixed? finally which are the better or best?


----------

